# Renting in Sharm



## Sierranabq (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello all

I want to share with you my experiance of renting in Sharm, in my case, Nabq. What a nightmare!! Be careful who you rent to. My tenant said he had OCD and was constantly telling me that he was cleaning my home that I rented to him on Sierra in Nabq. What a joke and even more of a joke that he has the cheek to say Sierra and Nabq are filthy! Watch this space for more and pics will follow of my lovely home totally abused. 
This thread hopefully will warn others thinking of renting and hopefully help others that he rents from act quickly!


Kind regards


----------



## Sierranabq (Jul 19, 2011)

This is not a vendetta but a warning to other owners that have spent a fortune on homes to be ruined. This is heart breaking for me and other forum members saw my home before this damage, be very very careful to who you rent to. ensure you get an agent and a clause put in the contract that your property will be regularly checked when you have a tenant.


----------



## Sierranabq (Jul 19, 2011)

I am trying to upload pictures that management took but unable at the moment. I think these willl help people to decide how to rent their home. The management told me my home was not mine and it was a disaster after they went in and saw the state of the apartment. The bath was full of my dishes ( dirty ) the kitchen sink was full, cats urine all over my lovely furniture and poo everywhere. Furniture has been ruined and totally abused. Wardrobe broken. There are certain items that seem to be unaccountable for too. The Sierra cleaners done a fab job but took a team of them 2 days for a one bedroom apartment just to clean it.

My locks were also changed by the tenant without permission. I stated no animals but the tenant did not take note of this.

Has anyone else had this experiance?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe they are too large? try reducing the size


----------



## Sierranabq (Jul 19, 2011)

Tyvm how do I do that please? x


----------



## Sierranabq (Jul 19, 2011)

Hopefully this works, here are some and hopefully you will leave these as a warning to others to really do their homework x ty x


----------



## Sierranabq (Jul 19, 2011)

here are some more


----------



## King.Tut (Jan 12, 2011)

I had a similar experience renting my properties in Sharm but since I switched to a British management company I've had no problems. I've sent you their details by PM.

Hope you manage to rectify the problems! I know what it's like seeing your home trashed


----------



## Sierranabq (Jul 19, 2011)

Thankyou KingTut and Im sorry you have had bad experiances too. I joined and started this as there are so many that have saved hard and bought property not only in Sharm or Egypt but all over the world and we need to make people aware that people will do this whatever they promise you or sign. It is disgraceful and how anyone can live like this is appalling. I was told that the person that took the pics has seen some abused properties in Egypt but mine has to be the worse and the tenant was Western! Its not on and not fair.

TY for your pm. I want people to learn from my mistake by not having the apartment spot checked at zero notice by a management company. We all live and learn and forums are the place for that.


----------



## King.Tut (Jan 12, 2011)

Well I don't think I can name the company I use on here so if anybody is interested PM me and I'll send you the details. They manage all of my properties now on short term and long term basis and do perform spot checks on long term clients and provide me with reports whether there are problems or not. They are a British company with British staff also so the standards are what Europeans expect from an agency.

They are highly recommended not only by myself but by many Sharm property owners and residents.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes it is a bit of a mess.. and no it is not fair more so if the tenant was constantly telling you that he was cleaning all the time.


----------



## Sierranabq (Jul 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes it is a bit of a mess.. and no it is not fair more so if the tenant was constantly telling you that he was cleaning all the time.


He was constantly reassurring me and telling me it was spotless and taking good care of it! He said he had spent 3 days cleaning it which rang alarm bells for me and I asked why and what has he done to warrant 3 days cleaning a one bedrrom apartment and he told me he is really fussy and likes things spotless and that he wanted it extra spotless so had asked the onsite cleaners to go it to give it a once over. Their charge is 50le ( and that is for a mop over the floors etc not that ) and needless to say they walked in and walked out again. Another set of cleaners refused to touch it and you can imagine the smell with all the cats urine and poo everywhere and not even mentioning the disgusting site of the loo!!

The flip flop on top of the worktop is one of my husbands that he had obviously taken out of our personal belongings that he was asked not to touch.

Thankyou for the info Kingtut, I will pass on as there are a few that need a recommended company.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

*WARNING TO ALL BUY-TO-LET INVESTORS.*

The only people that will make money from such apartments in your absence are Egyptians. 
Their standards will never be yours, so make the extra effort and deal with a reputable management company that is of your own nationality.

Better still, buy into a better hotel-resort complex that offers the same house-cleaning services and maintenance as their own to fill them with hotel clients, albeit at a lesser profit margin, but that will at least give you peace of mind.

This residential market was never designed to satisfy the investors. Just to offer cheap accommodation to the poorer sector, from your cash. Use your common sense and make your properties available to family and personal friends.

Egypt will not make you richer from your efforts, but will give you good sunny holidays by the sea and its rich marine-life.

Eco-Mariner.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Sierranabq said:


> Thankyou KingTut and Im sorry you have had bad experiances too. I joined and started this as there are so many that have saved hard and bought property not only in Sharm or Egypt but all over the world and we need to make people aware that people will do this whatever they promise you or sign. It is disgraceful and how anyone can live like this is appalling. I was told that the person that took the pics has seen some abused properties in Egypt but mine has to be the worse and the tenant was Western! Its not on and not fair.
> 
> TY for your pm. I want people to learn from my mistake by not having the apartment spot checked at zero notice by a management company. We all live and learn and forums are the place for that.


I rented my house in England while i was living in Egypt....did it through an agent and also took the most expensive package that they offered as i was going to be out of the country for quite a long time....end result....came home to a house that had been trashed from top to bottom and tenants had done a runner without paying last months rent and left no forewarding address with agents so wasn't able to take legal action against them.Never again would i rent out either in this country or Egypt or anywhere else in the world.Cost me a lot of money to put the house right and replace most of my furniture...a hard and expensive lesson to learn so i don't blame you for being annoyed. Spot checks are not allowed in this country as agent has to make appointment with the tenant.....the damage to my house would appear to have been done while they where on the two months notice that you are required to give tenants.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My daughter rents out her family home as a childrens home in England. The steps she took are
The tenants accompanied her around the house whilst she videoed each room and all the fitments plus the state of the décor and had written into the contract that they will put the house back to the original condition if she so wishes. The tenants signed a receipt saying that they accompanied the filming and have a copy which is just as well as she had an email from them saying that the local authority had been around and the windows had to be upgraded.(its a listed building) My brother went round with a video to check and discovered that they had taken out every pane of glass and nailed perspex into hardwood frames!!! To cut a long story short they have now replaced all the perspex with glass and treated the wood as the threat of being evicted worked.
My daughter is lucky in that her tenants can't just get up and go..


----------



## wales1970 (Aug 19, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> I rented my house in England while i was living in Egypt....did it through an agent and also took the most expensive package that they offered as i was going to be out of the country for quite a long time....end result....came home to a house that had been trashed from top to bottom and tenants had done a runner without paying last months rent and left no forewarding address with agents so wasn't able to take legal action against them.Never again would i rent out either in this country or Egypt or anywhere else in the world.Cost me a lot of money to put the house right and replace most of my furniture...a hard and expensive lesson to learn so i don't blame you for being annoyed. Spot checks are not allowed in this country as agent has to make appointment with the tenant.....the damage to my house would appear to have been done while they where on the two months notice that you are required to give tenants.


I work for a large social housing association in wales,We see/deal with this sort of thing everyday,unfortunatly its a small handfull of muppets that gives renting a bad name,we have nearly 3000 propertys and only 1-2% ever get damaged and its mostley short term lets that do it.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

wales1970 said:


> I work for a large social housing association in wales,We see/deal with this sort of thing everyday,unfortunatly its a small handfull of muppets that gives renting a bad name,we have nearly 3000 propertys and only 1-2% ever get damaged and its mostley short term lets that do it.


I think my problem was that i rented my house furnished....in hindsight it might have been better to store furniture and rent unfurnished as better chance of renting long term i think.


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

Sierranabq said:


> Hello all
> 
> I want to share with you my experiance of renting in Sharm, in my case, Nabq. What a nightmare!! Be careful who you rent to. My tenant said he had OCD and was constantly telling me that he was cleaning my home that I rented to him on Sierra in Nabq. What a joke and even more of a joke that he has the cheek to say Sierra and Nabq are filthy! Watch this space for more and pics will follow of my lovely home totally abused.
> This thread hopefully will warn others thinking of renting and hopefully help others that he rents from act quickly!
> ...


Look no further this is the work of HORUS (its gotta be,he had a cat and moved recent)


----------



## samui13 (Nov 18, 2008)

This is absolutely shocking and heartbreaking at the same time. I cannot believe anyone can live like this let alone leave this mess for someone else to clear up after them.

Scum of the earth as far as I am concerned. Cannot believe they had the nerve to say Nabq was a mess when they were living in such a **** hole themselves. 

Shocking stuff. I really simply cannot believe someone is that filthy!

Lou


----------



## Sierranabq (Jul 19, 2011)

Thankyou all for all your feedback and comments. Hopefullly this will help others, at the end of the day how can this person rubbish parts of Sharm when he has lived in filth and destroyed someones home.


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

Sierranabq said:


> Thankyou all for all your feedback and comments. Hopefullly this will help others, at the end of the day how can this person rubbish parts of Sharm when he has lived in filth and destroyed someones home.


OMG it is him isnt it.


----------



## samui13 (Nov 18, 2008)

Well I would say your guess is pretty spot on. What I find unbelievable is that he is still coming on here even tho the pictures are up - has he no shame that he has been feeding us all bull for the last year. Filthy!!! I certainly wouldn't show my face again if I lived in that squalor and constantly publicly put others down at any opportunity. Well now I think we know all the stories about all the women were bull, who would enter that place in that state!

Horus do you have anything to say for yourself? Do you deny it?


----------



## King.Tut (Jan 12, 2011)

Well it's pretty clear it is Horus and I was straight on to my rental agency today to double check that any of my properties are not being rented to him (I know his full name thanks to the power of facebook!) and thankfully none of my properties are! It is my understanding that he's now living in Hadaba so if any forum members has properties there it might be worth checking with your agencies! Wouldn't want to hear of him damaging another persons property! My agency has agreed to post his name to other agencies in Sharm as a warning of a bad tenant reputation.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

saafend said:


> Look no further this is the work of HORUS (its gotta be,he had a cat and moved recent)


Can anyone confirm that this is Horus (not assume) with first hand knowledge, before the kangaroo court is in full session

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## samui13 (Nov 18, 2008)

Or can Horus deny it so we know!!! He reads all the threads so must have read it - how weird not to have commented!! We had something on a similar forum where someone was accused of something and everyone guessed it was they quickly came on to deny it and prove it wasnt them and we all laughed afterwards. Will Horus do the same????

I wont hold my breath!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We do not know if it is Horus or not but this thread is going knowhere.


----------

